# Wher to purchase less common types of Crypts



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know where the general public can purchase the less common types of Crypts?

Thanks Roy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Check your bank account and then go to http://www.aquariumlandscapes.net/wholesale-aquarium-plants/plants.cfm

The rare and hard-to-get varieties are not cheap!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

They're out of business... the only place to get rare Cryptocorynes nowadays is from overseas or trading with people who were successful with the crypts they bought from that site.

Carlos


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Carlos!!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Carlos, are you saying that FishVet is out of business? I can still pull up their web site, and they seem to be open for ordering. This is true for both FishVet
http://www.fishvet.com/store/itemdetail.tmpl?sku=08142004144111
and Aquarium Landscapes, a division of FishVet 
http://www.aquariumlandscapes.net/wholesale-aquarium-plants/plants.cfm


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I called Shawn Prescott about 2-3 weeks ago. Fishvet/Aquariumlandscapes no longer sell any plants. They have nothing except for some dry goods left.

Carlos


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is sad to hear. I was hoping that Shawn's effort to get the rare crypt species in tissue culture would succeed. I know that he invested quite a lot of money into it. I was planning in the next few months to spend some moderately big bucks to get some of his rare species.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

What I just placed an order and got a confirmation email. Hmm.. I still haven't received a response to an email I sent though.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> What I just placed an order and got a confirmation email. Hmm.. I still haven't received a response to an email I sent though.


That's not right...They really should modify their web-site. I'm sure they will refund your payment, if they even charged you at all, but it's a waste of your time and theirs.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

They haven't charged me yet, and they probably never will. It is the only place I had found that carried the plant I was looking for though. I was willing to pay the (IMO inflated) prices though. Hm.. the quest continues...


----------

